# Someones been sampling my crop!



## ray jay (Sep 26, 2009)

Noticed some branches with cuts on them a few weeks ago, they came by and cut the very tops of 2 plants. With siccors or something. Now for the past week Ive noticed more places where they took more. So I tied the gates to my yard shut last night with twine. Got home from work the gate at the bottom of the yard had been open. So now Ive got the tent set up, shotgun loaded and my dog. Guess Im camping for the next few weeks.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 26, 2009)

dang those people have some nerve...to keep coming back like that they must feel invincible..although you dont want to end up shooting them and doing time...if they come what will you do? safety first dude..good luck and dare I say happy hunting...I would have been tempted to leave them anote saying I am watching and stalking as you read this hehehe....


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 26, 2009)

zip true friends wont do that...only fake ones. I agree with your warning


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2009)

yes but if you asked me if woulda ever forseen wat happened few weeks ago i wouldaa said never in a million years. and not but a week later the dip robbs me and lies right to my face bout it.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 27, 2009)

well we are only human and cant read minds you couldnt have known...he knew you trusted him and played on that...I have been fooled by a few people and so has probably everyone on this forum...If it makes you feel better Zip I had a friends GF steal my first engagement ring...now that burned.


----------



## ray jay (Sep 27, 2009)

The thing is it takes alot of balls to do this in my own back yard.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 27, 2009)

heck yeah it does...makes ya wanna dig a pit and put sharp stuff at the bottom..people need to learn respect..unfortunately they are pushing you to protect whats yours..


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 27, 2009)

you can buy a trip wire for pretty cheap at walmart(or an alarm thing u can use as one)...get a couple Co2 powered BB guns with like 17 round clips and you're ready to go :aok: eace:


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 27, 2009)

Forget all that talk about bb guns, it's your property legally you can do what you feel necessary to protect yourself, your family, and your property. "It was dark and it looked like he had a weapon".


----------



## ray jay (Sep 27, 2009)

Hooked up a flood light, bungied it to a tree in the path I assume they are using. Found a few m-80s from the forth. Im hoping the light will freak him out and a big bang to finish. Should be able to follow the turd trail to where they live. Off to guard duty.   Semper fi


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2009)

carefull.. it sounds like local 'kids' to me. Not many 'adult thinking' persons would believe that they could return time and time again to rip you off..IMO.  While a good scare might be in order, you don't want to "hurt" ANYONE.  Motion detector hooked to the light and to a radio w/ the volume cranked would probably serve the purpose, and give 'you' a warning by sounding off.
hope you slept well..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 27, 2009)

stonedrone said:
			
		

> Forget all that talk about bb guns, it's your property legally you can do what you feel necessary to protect yourself, your family, and your property. "It was dark and it looked like he had a weapon".



Not even in Florida... inside your home and outside your home (garage, yard) are 2 entirely different things.  You need "I feared for my life and grievous bodily harm" :hubba:.  Where's your dog


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 27, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Where's your dog


 
Asleep after having a snack.

eace:


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Not even in Florida... inside your home and outside your home (garage, yard) are 2 entirely different things.  You need "I feared for my life and grievous bodily harm" :hubba:.  Where's your dog


Yes... and 'some' states/jurisdictions, even have that _rediculous_ requirement, that states that a person must first attempt to "flee" the danger, before using deadly force.. :confused2:..


> In general, in Anglo-American law, one may kill an assailant when the killer reasonably believes that he is in imminent peril of losing his life or of suffering serious bodily injury and that killing the assailant is necessary to avoid imminent peril.Some jurisdictions require that the party under attack must try to retreat when this can be done without increasing the peril.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Asleep after having a snack.
> 
> eace:



:rofl: Sounds like my dogs .  If they're not too tired, they'll hold the flashlight for you.


----------



## cubby (Sep 27, 2009)

My first reaction would be to catch them angd give them a first rate butt whooping. But when you're looking at a judge and say "but they kept comming back and trimming my marijuana plant" you'll find little sympathy. As Hick said it's probably kids, and if one of them gets hurt, regarless of whos fault it is you'll be portrayed as the drug king pin who's ruining "their" community. 
Best of luck, be careful, be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 27, 2009)

Where I live, if you enter my property you are going to get my fist in your face as hard as I can force it, while you are on the floor you are going to get a rib or 2 broken with my foot.

If you were not on my property you would not have had this happen to you.

Age means nothing, you knew what you were doing when you entered MY property.

eace:


----------



## oldsman (Sep 27, 2009)

I too just had someone sample my plant,the meter reader for the power company .I too was flooded with all sorts of malicious,violent,wound inflicting ideas and thoughts.I opted to harvest my girl instead of losing her.If I was in your shoes I would employ a simple method such as hanging fishing line with treble hooks along their suspected path:hubba: .Trust me,after the get snagged by the first coulpe of hooks they will stop dead in their tracks,might even get hooked good enough you can land them:chuck:  .I doubt they will go telling anybody they were trespassing and ran into a jungle of fishing hooks and if it is kids they will have plenty of time to heal and learn hopefully:doh: .Good luck and may rational thoughts prevail.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 27, 2009)

Too bad ya can't get a hold of some of that paint that banks use, that doesn't wash off too easily, and somehow hook that up to the motion sensor. 
A little scarlet letter for the vermin..


----------



## ray jay (Sep 27, 2009)

Morning guys, Im sure its kids from around here. There in there 20s and frequent the crack house down the street. I went to a friends house and loaded up some 12 gauge shells with rock salt. I dont want to harm anyone(well mabey alittle)but Ive been violated. With the gate locked and other things, I hope to deture them but if not.... They stared this game and I play to win.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Shoot to miss the first time. If they come back for more after that, then shoot at where the sun does'nt shine. Maybe physical pain is the only language they understand. - RT


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 27, 2009)

20's those arent kids lock your gate if they re-open it they asked for what they got take your time on the aim dont get overexcited and hit the sucker in his face that might cause some damage not suitable for this situation but then again i learned alot in my short life they might of started it but thats not what there going to tell the police when they snitch on you be safe just send em on over to my place


----------



## leafminer (Sep 27, 2009)

It's time for the Blair Witch ...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought that yesterday leaf...how funny would it be if he turned this into a haunted forrest exp for them?? a few masks...some chain saws fake blood, machetes...some chasin..some pant wetting..little crack heads would lose their minds...


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 27, 2009)

Spread a fake blood pool at the gate and put a whole in the gate. Then booby trap the yard in case they are stupid enough to come back. Who knows if they told their friend too. I hate thieves and wish I could catch them. I don't grow outside anymore because I don't want some thief to take my hard work. I would rather pay for the electricity. Good Hunting.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 27, 2009)

I say if you have a fence you electrify it but have a way for it to turn on _after_ they are already inside, like with a motion detector. 

It's like my friend that told me he doesn't train his dogs to keep people out, he trains them to keep people _*in*_. He said, "I want to know who's stealing from me!!". He came home once and found some fool cowered in the corner one time too.. niiiiiiice


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2009)

get a pitbull man!
  trust me im actually honestly considerin gettin a doberman or boxer , sumthin that'l be a good watch guard dog. all i got do is train him well. and make sure he knwos not to eat my cat and we'll be good :aok:  lol.

  but like eastla said ^^^   be careful when scarin them cuz if you hurt them to where they got go hospital or watever then questions will be asked an i highly doubt they'll be apt to not squeel on you an ratt ya out then.
 trust me hey. i got my outdoor girls jacked this year but i did nothin but got the truth was all. and now its more a keep ya friends close an enemies closer type thing.
  i never done anythin to him physically cuz that i feared he'd involve cops then. and imho its easier said than done but i refrained from lettin that devil on my shoulders get the best of me man.  you can too. cuz your anger will end up kikin you in the butt in the end man .  jmo.
  just sit and guard them and lek ya said just scare em off and if they know you know or saw them, they'd be complete idiots tehn if they still returned .  lol
  but why would they only take sum your plants and leave the rest. even if the lower halves werent mature its not like they was payin for it :confused2:  it just doesnt sound right to me i guess. 
  good luck man :aok:


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 29, 2009)

set up a camera try to pin point the time there coming in. go park your car 2 streets over come back and wait in a open window preferably up high. if you have a paintball gun freeze them first then load them up and open fire. if they come back after that well rocksalt it is getting shot with salt really hurts but getting nailed with a frozen paintballis priceless


----------



## new2it! (Sep 30, 2009)

just a idea! THIS IS WHAT i USE in my shop, I put a motion detector in my shop that will se anything moving inside, the light hooked to it is placed in my bedroom above my head so if somone goes in my light goes off!

Ever had somone flip the light on while ur asleep? It will wake u up in a hurry!


----------



## the chef (Sep 30, 2009)

ok thought about this for awhile, forgot what i was thinkin about and just remembered, hey i smoke. First you can rig up a motion detector to spray any kind of areosol, next go to your local feed store, bass pro shop, etc. and get some female deer urine, some of that stuff is so potent its stinks on you for at least 3 days and thats on hunting gear when i lived in texas.lastly just take a walk around the block, go to the local stop-n-rob and just smell the air, youll learn alot if you just stop and smell ...the...er..you know. GL on your prob and protective green mojo to ya.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

new2it! said:
			
		

> just a idea! THIS IS WHAT i USE in my shop, I put a motion detector in my shop that will se anything moving inside, the light hooked to it is placed in my bedroom above my head so if somone goes in my light goes off!
> 
> Ever had somone flip the light on while ur asleep? It will wake u up in a hurry!


 

that would freak me out..what if it is just a cat or rodent? my front yard sensor goes off all the time.


----------



## The New Girl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey RJ,
  Just shoot em, kill em, beat em for stealing your illegal crop. This way you can converse with them in jail if they live though you're onslaught - they'll get a night and you'll get years. Suck it up and don't f it up next time, don't grow where it can be found without expecting a possible discovery. This isn't rocket science, your mother will steal your pot if she knew where it was, gee ya think the general public might as well? Stealth my friend, stealth is the operative word, and tell NO ONE.

 PS. Oh, and get a new dog...YSFI


----------



## TexasMonster (Sep 30, 2009)

I would grow somewhere else. I think you mentioned they are crackheads. Crackheads are to NEVER be trusted. If you tick em off or scare em they may use that weapon of all weapons on you. The Telephone.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2009)

"never pet a burning dog"..??? :rofl:..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Morning guys, Im sure its kids from around here. There in there 20s and frequent the crack house down the street. I went to a friends house and loaded up some 12 gauge shells with rock salt. I dont want to harm anyone(well mabey alittle)but Ive been violated. With the gate locked and other things, I hope to deture them but if not.... They stared this game and I play to win.


 


I  certainly  Hope  ya   stepped  back..put  that  shotgun  down..and  thaught  real  Hard  about  what  ya  want  to  do...sometimes  we  act on  first  instinct..and  isnt  the  right  one...we  allways  take  a  chance  of  grows  beeing  compramized  when  growing  outside...I  too  thaught  get  my  guns  ready..but  after  serious  thinking...I  took  all  my  guns  to  my  Moms..just  to  be  safe...if  they  get  yoinked..it  was  because  I  didnt  go  stealth  enough...because  I  speak  to  no  one..Hope  this  helps..Take  care and be safe


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 30, 2009)

put your guns away boys, they will cost you nothing but heartache, 
dogs, lights, and them knowing you know is your best defence now, and next year find a better spot


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2009)

You're using the rock salt the wrong way. Find out the type bagges the Crack dealer uses get a couple of dozen put small rocks of rock salt in them and drop a few around the dealers place. The bust will soon follow. Someone will snitch on them for saleing bogus dope. You get to kill to birds with one rock. Putting sign up that read "Crack Dealer lives here and Crack House" gets rid of them to. 

Good Luck and be safe eace:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 30, 2009)

I would set up my lawn chair to watch that show, OZ! Great idea, and he doesn't get in any trouble.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You're using the rock salt the wrong way. Find out the type bagges the Crack dealer uses get a couple of dozen put small rocks of rock salt in them and drop a few around the dealers place. The bust will soon follow. Someone will snitch on them for saleing bogus dope. You get to kill to birds with one rock. Putting sign up that read "Crack Dealer lives here and Crack House" gets rid of them to.
> 
> Good Luck and be safe eace:


 


Man  I   Like  the  way  you  think  brother:aok:


:48:


----------



## ray jay (Sep 30, 2009)

No sweat guys, Not shooting anyone. Just camping out for the next few weeks until the girls are done. Its the best of both worlds. I go to work in the day and go camping at night. I sleep good knowing my two labs and one pitbull are inside the house keeping things safe. (sleeping)...


----------



## ray jay (Sep 30, 2009)

Here are my girls.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello ray jay 

I think I can see an amber already.

eace:


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 30, 2009)

4U and Benny...you guys are killin'me:giggle: 

I think Hippy is right...pull them or go crazy dwelling upon it


----------



## 420benny (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Hippy is talking about the tomato, lol. Don't chop early. Keep camping out.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I think Hippy is talking about the tomato, lol. Don't chop early. Keep camping out.


 
:yeahthat: 



eace:


----------



## Wraiths1 (Oct 1, 2009)

There is a guy who is in jail right now for killing a man in his house. The guy was breaking in to steal some of the 200 plants he had growing. He not in trouble for the killing but they are gonna throw the book at him for the plants.

Check it out here     hxxp://toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090829/NEWS16/908290394

The thing is, it could end up being big hassle for you. So just be cool in whatever you do.


----------



## TommyTwoTokes (Oct 1, 2009)

Wraiths1 said:
			
		

> There is a guy who is in jail right now for killing a man in his house. The guy was breaking in to steal some of the 200 plants he had growing. He not in trouble for the killing but they are gonna throw the book at him for the plants.
> 
> Check it out here     hxxp://toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090829/NEWS16/908290394
> 
> The thing is, it could end up being big hassle for you. So just be cool in whatever you do.



I dont understand why people actully are still in jail for marijuana and plants. Its sad that people dont  even know their rights anymore and how a majority of laws dont even apply to us the way most people are programmed to believe. that they cant find a lawyer who can get them off successfully when there are basic aspects of the law that marijuana falls into.

For anyone to be convicted of a crime there has to be a corpus dilIcti. With drug cultiation and possesion THERE IS NO CORPUS DILICTI.Since there is no injury, damage or loss there is no crime therefore the case should be dissmissed......Example

From FindLaw's Law Dictionary:

corpus delicti: the substance of a crime that the prosecutor must prove and that consists of an injury or loss (as death of a victim or disappearance of property) and the criminal act that resulted in it.


All corpus delicti requires at a minimum: 1) The occurrence of the specific injury; and 2) some criminal agency as the source of the injury. For example:

*Homicide* - 1. An individual has died; and 2. By a criminal act.
 
*Larceny* - 1. Property missing; and 2. Because it was stolen.

Seems like the courts have been scamming people into paying huge fines and or prison time when there is no actual crime taking place.


----------



## FUM (Oct 1, 2009)

Bummer Ray Jay!!! They did leave you some to care for. Hope that's it,and get a pellet gun.I like Oldman's treble hooks, but I like sticking a piece of concrete at the bottom of the pot/hole hooked to stainless wire or that garden green wire, run it up the plant (when manure) and then you get a short hunk of barb-wire(sharpend),paint green and secure it to your plant about 16in.up stock. The poor soul right in the middle of their pull the sharpened barb-wire rips through there hand(s).That would take care of their grubby little mits.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 2, 2009)

lol i like the idea of doing a little public awareness operation and posting crackhouse signs.

adversely, they might combat with a little tag on your house of "marijuana cultivator". although given the openness of your garden, you might be a medical grower (aren't we all though? haha) so you wouldn't have to worry about that. 

but here is my take on the situation. if these people are in their 20's or so, that makes them adults in my book, as well as the law's book. go to the gawdam crackhouse and confront them. say something like "hey, i'm giving you one chance to stop abusing my lady friend, or there will be problems." try not to make definite threats, or they will become even more defensive than they probably already will be, but be firm and be concise that you will not tolerate their shenanigans anymore. point out that you wouldn't go into their backyard if they had a weed plant, and say that since you're both doing things of questionable legality, it would be smarter for both parties to retain peace so as to avoid attention from LEOs.

of course, they are crackheads, so if all else fails, go to 
hxxp://totse2.net/totse/en/bad_ideas/index.html

you'll be able to find something of use in there!!!

*i do not condone, support or advise in any way, shape or form the contents of the website to which a link was posted. 

let justice be sweet, swift and satisfying.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

the last thing I would do is go to a crack house and confront them..those people are crazy.........


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 2, 2009)

well i posted that link for a reason. :hubba: 

go ahead. look at it. you'll then understand why i put that lil disclaimer there, and why it might be a useful website in this situation.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

that site is...different.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

I never went through the blow things up stage...maybe it is yet to come.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 4, 2009)

Gimmee a bad o fertilizer and a gallon of diesel and i will set the whole damm block on fire...........     Frick'in crack heads


----------



## dekgib (Oct 5, 2009)

its good to know that i am not the only one who has had that problem...i found my robber it was my son i caught him red handed or should i say green handed


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2009)

dekgib said:
			
		

> its good to know that i am not the only one who has had that problem...i found my robber it was my son caught him red handed or should i say green handed


..Is that suppose to be, "It was my son, 'I' caught him red handed"?.. or "It was my son 'that' caught him red handed?"..
 because theres a huge difference


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 6, 2009)

My female friends adult daughter kicked down her deadbolt locked closet door to get *a* bud.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 6, 2009)

High Powered laser pointer on thier forehead auto get them out of the place.

Especially when thier mate notices.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

get a roll of 4 ft wire! $53 at lowes for 4x 100ft! and then surround your plants with it using 2x4s pounded into the groud and make that fence HOT! Ground and a power wire and your good to go! once they try climbing over that fence, there gonna feel a little tickle and gonna fly and hit your tent and then ur gonna run and give him a good ol fashion a$$ beatin! good luck maybe get a camera too!


----------

